# Libyan Rebels Liberate Gadhafi's Electric Fiat 500



## poprock (Apr 29, 2010)

News Bot said:


> Deposed Libyan strongman Moammar Gadhafi wanted to mass produce the electric car.
> 
> More...


 Was that Clarkson and May pushing Gaddafi's EV.?


----------



## efan (Aug 27, 2009)

poprock1 said:


> Was that Clarkson and May pushing Gaddafi's EV.?


talking about Top Gear, in the latest episode they drove a Leaf and an electric Peugeot (not familiar with the model)...and as you may expect  according to them, battery powered evs are not the future...they run the cars out of battery and complained about the slow charge, and the short cycle life of the battery


----------

